#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Mέθοδος ανάλυσης και μήκος λυγισμού στύλου

## SMBD

---

----------


## cohat

Για να συμβάλλω στην κουβέντα και σε σχέση με τα μήκη λυγισμού θα ήθελα να πω τα παρακάτω:

1. Δεν είναι πάντα δυνατόν να έχουμε με τους προσεγγιστικού τύπους τα ακριβή μήκη λυγισμού! Αυτά ισχύουν μόνο για απλές κατασκευές. Για πιο σύνθετες π.χ. δοκός ημικυκλική, πρέπει να γίνεται ιδιομορφική ανάλυση λυγισμού.

2. Το αcr = 1/θ χρησιμοποιείται πλέον με αυτή την μορφή για να παραπέμψει στις ιδιομορφικές πλέον αναλύσεις που κάνει το σύγχρονο λογισμικό. Οι προηγούμενες προσεγγίσεις αποτελούσαν στην ουσία προέκταση των επιλύσεων με το χέρι και ήταν τροχοπεδη για αυτούς που γράφουν λογισμικό.

----------


## Pappos

Τα βιβλία είναι του* PETERSEN*, αυτό πρέπει να ανφερθεί. Ειδικά για τις σιδηρές το τελευταίο (*Stahlbau*) είναι για μένα η βίβλος. Όποιος το έχει καταλαβαίνει τι εννοώ.

----------

